# VA House Panel Smacks Down Gun Control Bills



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/01/18/va-house-panel-smacks-gun-control-bills/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SMACKDOWN


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Good for them.


----------

